
Tim Cook Supports Fairness for High-Skilled Immigrants Act - nafizh
https://twitter.com/tim_cook/status/1184953662071885824
======
markus_zhang
A few comments under that twitter accuse that it's actually quite UNFAIR as it
grabs most immigrants from one nation.

I tried to read the whole act but God Damn it it's so difficult to understand
the words...can someone explain to me what exactly is the fair act? Thanks in
advance.

